# Regulation Equipment?



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I need precise information in regards to regulation equipment for Schutzhund. This would include leashes, harness, collars and whatever else is a must when competing.

I would love some exact measurements for leashes, since a friend already mentioned to me that obedience leads are 3/8ths or 5/8ths (Width, correct?) but does length matter? What length is most commonly used?

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For trial, you will need: A fur saver collar (measure your dog's neck size and add two inches), an obedience leash (any size, small enough that you can either stick it in your pocket, or clip it over your shoulders, or around your waist for the off-leash obedience portions of the trial. Material and width is not important. 

For tracking, a regulation tracking line is 10 meters (33 feet). THIS is strictly enforced. Again, material and width of line is up to the owner's preference. You can use nylon, leather, cotton, or the fake leather materials, up to you! 

For tracking, you will also need to use regulation tracking articles: check the rule book for exact dimensions, but they are usually around 1 inch by 3 inch pieces of wood, leather, or material (like carpet material), of an un-obtrusive colour that will not stand out in the field. 

For training, you can use whatever works best for your dog and your personal goals. 
If I forgot anything, I'm sure others will chime in!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

All you need to trial is
1. Fursaver. 
2. Most people use a 4' or shorter leash in trials. Something you can put over your shoulder easily, but isn't in the way.
3. 10 meter tracking line (big trials they will measure)
4. for the SchH1 you will need two regulation tracking articles (4"L X 1.5" W X 1/2" thick; color may not stand out considerably from the terrain and can be leather, carpet, wood, fabric or vinyl, any reasonable material.)

You can use a regular tracking harness if you want (most people track on their fursavers and it used to be only collars in IPO)
Some people also have used a boetchner, or what ever it is called, harness too.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I've never heard of a regulation for leash width?? Just use whatever you prefer! For length - the leash needs to go around your waist or over your shoulder when the dog is off leash. I think most people use a 4' leash for trials but I'm not positive if that's a regulation.

The dog needs to be on a fursaver collar in obedience and protection. You CAN use a bottcher (sp?) harness or tracking harness in tracking, but a lot of people just clip their long line to the fursaver. Each trainer has their own preference.

You will need a 10m (33') long line for tracking on trial day. But when you first start out that will be WAY too long, you'll want a 10 or 15 ft line and in the beginning you can start out on a 6' leash.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, and dumbells: you'll find regulation Schutzhund dumbells on any website that sells working dog/schutzhund stuff. But since your new puppy is still itty-bitty, no real hurry in getting any of this stuff. Once you are with a club, they'll be able to advise you on what you need, what is regulation and what is not.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dumbbells are not needed for trialing since the clubs are supposed to supply them and everyone is supposed to use the same ones. 

My trial leash is 33" and is only for trialing. It goes around my waste. I found 4' way too long. It would get in the way of my throwing the dumbbell.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

May I ask why a Fursaver is required? For what purpose?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wild Wolf said:


> May I ask why a Fursaver is required? For what purpose?


That is what is called for in the rule book for trialling. My guess (and it is only a guess), is that people could cheat with flat collars by rigging them up with prongs or some other type of gizmo - lets say, to "remind" the dog to focus and pay attention. You can't hide anything under a fur saver.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Tracking Lead must be 33' no larger no smaller - material does not matter. I prefer leather but train with nylon (I have knots every so often for a better grip and so I know about how close/far away from the dog I am).

Obedience leashes need to be able to be worked with eaisly and either tied around your waist or shoulder easily. I like the 3/8ths in leather with a loop at either end so I can clip it easily and fast.

Fursavers are used during trials because it is non obstructive? Not really 100% sure why. Also, you clip your leash on the dead ring so no corrections can be given obviously.

Tracking articles vary in material for training but usually the top three are leather, wood and suede or a "like" material.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you Elisabeth and Lucia! I assume the fursaver is used during the obedience phase? I will buy one in the near future, then. 

What size of collar will I need? I have never had to size a prong before. The measurements on the sites are a little confusing for me as a newbie.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

How is this for a OB trail leash? 
K9 SPort Leash, All Weather Leash : DogSport Gear

This for tracking:
http://www.dogsportgear.com/38-Nylon-Long-Line-_p_233.htmlhttp://www.dogsportgear.com/38-Gripper-Tracking-Long-Line-33_p_229.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's the leash I used in a four foot lenght for Gryffon's BH. 

Though whatever you buy now, you might find that down the road you'll have different preferences in materials, design, and lenghts.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The fur saver is used in all three phases for trialing, and for the BH, and for the AD, should you choose to do one.

Wait until your pup is grown up and filled out to buy a fur saver - they come in fixed lenghts and cannot be adjusted. You wouldn't be putting a fur saver on a puppy anyways - very unsafe since puppies get into everything - the open link design can easily get snagged on stuff.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Or you can just track without a leash!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> The fur saver is used in all three phases for trialing, and for the BH, and for the AD, should you choose to do one.
> 
> Wait until your pup is grown up and filled out to buy a fur saver - they come in fixed lenghts and cannot be adjusted. You wouldn't be putting a fur saver on a puppy anyways - very unsafe since puppies get into everything - the open link design can easily get snagged on stuff.



Thank you for the information! The only collar and leash going on my pupsicle is a light flat collar and leash. I was just buying leashes and a large prong collar now because I have the money and an order $99+ is free shipping.

I'll wait on the fursaver for sure. What about a prong? What size does an adult GSD typically wear? Not sure if my pup is male or female yet. Only time will tell!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Prongs can be adjusted with links. Just be sure to get a HS one, they tend to be the best quality-wise. I use the heavier gauge one on my male, his coat and neck skin is pretty dense. My female short coat wears the smaller gauge. And my long coat wears a heavy gauge as the smaller one tangles in her coat. 
Because you are in CA, the shipping may be different, but I love bridgeport equipment for agitation harness(protection, not tracking, though it is a 'tracking harness')
I also like the ASAT 33' line for tracking, it can be wiped off and not ruined by moisture. I think Elite K9 is reasonable for those along with the two handle synthetic tugs, ball on string, tracking articles and the great $5 t-shirts that are great for training!
You can get tracking flags at any home improvement store(survey flags)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This is my trial leash (BH/SchH, SDA, Rally, etc) 3' x 36" w/ a ring in the handle (I wear it clipped over my shoulder)
https://bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=135

My trial tracking line is 1/2"x33' black ASAT from EliteK9 but I usually train with a 15' nylon line cheap from the pet store (right now I'm not tracking 33' behind my dog and don't even have the trial line in my van).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My trial line is a maybe 1/2' round leather, but I have ordered a nylon one because I am having issues with holding the smaller leather line in trials. I don't have the grip that I used to. When practicing I use either a 15' nylon line or a 30'. At times I will use the longer trial line. 

My trial leash is no longer made. It is very light, custom braided with multi colored leather and a light weight snap. I put a ring on the end (key ring) myself. It is not meant for training. I got it from J and J Dog supplies. My training leash is heavier harness leather and 4' long that I got from Hallmark K9. I also have a lighter weight one for training that I got from Northcoast K9.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

OK... so just asking as I am trying to make my own tracking lines... Where is the 10 meter/33 feet measures? From the clip/collar to the very end? Or from where the clip meets the material?


----------

